#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Word Formatting & General >  >  How to start page numbers after a table of contents?

## pluuuto

I have a problem with pages in Word 2007.

I want to start with page numbers after a table of contents, start counting from 1.

Before the table of contents I want to use Roman numeral. 

Is this possible to do?

----------


## protonLeah

Look here:

----------

